# passive 4 ways



## osc (Mar 7, 2011)

i've got 4 4ways medium 2 cabinate onkyos and 2 rtr.

either I'm going to sell them and get what I need (active nearfeild monitors) or I can wire these bad boys up to an amp propa like. but if I did that, it would mean putting all 23 (one tweeter is missing?) into one custom enclosure. since that will likely be retarded... this is what I need....

it's like this. I need some studio monitors for production. my equipment is fixed to a wall, on the other side of the wall is a closet where most of my hardware resides except for i/o. 

either I buy monitors to mount to the wall, or I can mount the speakes in the wall (as various components have been embeded). 


I'm not nearly the a/v nerd I need to be right now. but maybe you know how some audio shops have various types of speakers on display in a sort of tower. buttons allow one to select various ones. so something like that. 

I'm willing to strip the speakers out and mount/wire them up if it's going to be worth it. but trying to convert it into more of an active setup seems like it could be a pita (due to my myopic view of the situation). also if I was to get new units I would likely mount them on steel swing arms from a beam in the wall). 


I'm sure I left out all of the useful details.

tldr: I don't want to ditch these old hifi speakers for newer active monitors in my home production studio.


----------



## osc (Mar 7, 2011)

so what you are saying is I should sell one pair of the hifi speakers and buy some active nearfeild units.


----------



## osc (Mar 7, 2011)

on the other hand. it might cost over $9000 for spl equiv nearfield monitors. so for half that I should be able to bi amp each cabinate and eliminate the passive defeciancy


----------



## osc (Mar 7, 2011)

looks like the onkyos are each missing an high speaker. and the cabinates have been molested. no camera on this device, but there seems to be block electrical components soldered in line to the speakers? Idk I think everyone is unplugged in the one box. case for double dismantlement. I will use the more intact of the two for a guide to reconnect. 

there are only the two red and black receptions on the back of the cabinate. do the electrical blocks act as frequency limiters so how does bi-amp? the rtr speakers have a knob above the black and red receptions which is labled "tweeter" what do?i 


I will remove the remaining speakers and mount them in the wall, unless a close proximity to various electronics would cause line interfearance. 

more later....


----------

